# Sound Bytes and prank phone calls



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

There was a website I went to about A year ago that had great Halloween 
soundbytes and audio clips as well as a large selection of halloween prank phone calls. Unfortunately, I cleared my browser's bookmark folder by accident; and now I'm trying to find it again. Does anyone here know what I'm talking about. 

What's the web address!


----------

